# shortcuts to websites on Fire home page?



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's a random, small question. When I tap "home" on my HD Fire 6, for just a moment sometimes, before the icons show up, it briefly thinks I haven't put anything on the home page and it says something like "add apps, websites.... to your home page". I can't get it to show up right now... but it certainly gave the impression you could put a shortcut to a specific website on your home screen. I can do that on my windows phone, so I tap it and it opens the browser and goes to that page (I do it for the weather). But I haven't found any way to do that on a Fire. Instead I have to tap the browser icon, then go to bookmarks, etc. 

So... any way to have a shortcut to a specific website on the home screen?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK - I don't currently have a Fire available to play with, but on my Android devices when I am at a browser page, 
I can go to settings (3 dots in a vertical row) and:
If I'm using Chrome, there is an option to choose 'Add to Home Screen'
If I'm using Firefox, from the Settings, there is a star to create a bookmark, but then I also see a listing for "Page" with an arrow beside it & when I click on the arrow, there is where I find the option 'Add to Home Screen'. 

Is there anything like that for  your Fire browser?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> OK - I don't currently have a Fire available to play with, but on my Android devices...


ALthough the Fire does run a form of Android, it is very different than standard Fire tablets. That options doesn't exist, at least not in Amazon's build in browser.

On another note, has anyone used a different browser than silk on the Fire? If so, how did you like it?


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I use the Silk browser on my Fire because I don't have any reason not to.  At one time I did install a couple of browsers with Flash but I didn't need Flash as much as I expected to and I removed them.  That was a couple of years ago and I'm not sure which browser they were.  Probably either Puffin or Boat browser or maybe Dolphin.

I do remember that they all worked just fine.  By that I mean the ones I tried, which may be the ones I've mentioned above.  My browser use on a tablet is fairly minimal so I've never really cared which one I'm using.

Barry


----------

